# Sagan with some new bling....



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty cool to finally see a good picture of this in the sunlight...same paint as the WC Tarmac on the new Venge Vias....


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

That looks cool....


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Love it... definitely befitting of a World Champ.


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

mile2424 said:


> Pretty cool to finally see a good picture of this in the sunlight...same paint as the WC Tarmac on the new Venge Vias....


Nice


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Spesh has been pumping out custom ViAS to their sponsored riders lately. I'm guessing they had fixed their braking issues!


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

eugenetsang said:


> Spesh has been pumping out custom ViAS to their sponsored riders lately. I'm guessing they had fixed their braking issues!


what other sponsored riders have you seen with custom? I know Ron has been doing a few custom ones, but this is the first one I have seen for the pro riders. I think Javier Gomez has one coming, but I haven't seen the final bike yet.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I thought we would be here to talk about his gold glasses.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

mile2424 said:


> what other sponsored riders have you seen with custom? I know Ron has been doing a few custom ones, but this is the first one I have seen for the pro riders. I think Javier Gomez has one coming, but I haven't seen the final bike yet.


Not sure of their names... But on Specialized designer's Instagram pages (whom I follow), there have been a few custom designed ViAS given to their riders... 

Let me see if i can find out who they are


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I follow most of them as well. That's why I mentioned Ron, but I don't think those ones are for the pro riders, just for enthusiasts. These are a couple of them that he has done so far. One that is white/navy/red and another that is a dark grey flake with some race track inspiration on it.


















If you have seen any others I would love to see them.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mile2424 said:


> I think I follow most of them as well. That's why I mentioned Ron, but I don't think those ones are for the pro riders, just for enthusiasts. These are a couple of them that he has done so far. One that is white/navy/red and another that is a dark grey flake with some race track inspiration on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct, I don't believe any of those bikes are for pro athletes. I think they're custom designs for VIP's and people that work at Specialized. 

I know that Stybar just had a Venge Vias built, but its just a standard black one.


----------

